# Ollie/Board Press problems



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lately when I am up at the mountain, I can never really do a solid ollie or board press. Whenever I lean back for them I can never really commit. Is it also that I'm not on a flat enough surface? I am riding lots of intermediate runs and I can never fully pop or press my board. Any tips to getting those down?


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

while leaning back, pull up your front foot while kind of pushing it out at the same time.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you on a run that slopes to one side? If it slopes too much I find I have to use momentum from a mellow turn to keep flat long enough to push off the snow for an ollie.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

For the board press, practice on flat ground while not moving first. The main weight shift is in your hips. Keep your body in line with the board. As you lean back the board should lift without you needing to actively pull up with your foot. Also keep an eye on your knee, it will tend to want to point in, try and keep it pointed where you want the weight to be.

Same thing for the ollie, lock it down while not moving first.


----------

